# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: БТТ >  Jagdpanzer 38(t) Hetzer Олег Юхрименко

## Kasatka

http://modelism.airforce.ru/armour/g...nz38/index.htm

Нехило его расколбасило  :D  :shock:

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Подобный расколбас реальными фото подтверждается?
Глушитель подозрительно-ровный-новый, можно было пулями порешетить, примять по городским улочкам.
А че за грунт, засохший вазон что-ли :? 
А вобще масштаб приятный и танчик приятный, правде все-таки и ракурсы снимков однообразные (может в других местах и показать нечего?)
Я не со зла, самому многому учиться надо и как раз это все со стороны и видится...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Самого смутили повреждения. 
Можно его крупным планом снять?

----------

